# pkg: PACKAGESITE in pkg.conf is deprecated



## lioncava (Feb 3, 2014)

*I* want to install ReadBackwards but get an error. *I* use freebsd FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE.

```
root@test:~ # pkg install ReadBackwards
pkg: PACKAGESITE in pkg.conf is deprecated. Please create a repository configuration file
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Warning: use of http:// URL scheme with SRV records is deprecated: switch to pkg+http://
pkg: http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/8.1-RELEASE/packages/Latest//digests.txz: Not Found
pkg: Unable to find catalogs
root@test:~ #
```


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 3, 2014)

This is the correct /etc/pkg/pkg.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```
Replace yours with this.


----------



## kpa (Feb 3, 2014)

Also delete your /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf file if there's one. It's no longer needed unless you want to change some of the options from their defaults.


----------



## lioncava (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, I already fixed it  :beer  :beer 

But if I use the command pkg_add(1)  I get the error

```
command not found
```

What must I do to fix that?


----------



## nanotek (Feb 4, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> This is the correct /etc/pkg/pkg.conf:
> 
> ```
> FreeBSD: {
> ...



It's probably worth noting that you should confirm /usr/share/keys/pkg was indeed created, otherwise `pkg` won't work. If the directory (and contents) don't exist, either comment out the signature_type and fingerprints directives, or (if you have source installed) issue `cd /usr/src/share/keys && make && make install`. The latter is recommended. Just checkout the source if you don't have it on your system [*].

[*] >= 10.0-RELEASE:
`svnlite checkout [url=https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/]https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/[/url] /usr/src`
< 10.0-RELEASE:
`cd /usr/ports/devel/subversion && make install clean`
`svn checkout [url=https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/]https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/[/url] /usr/src`

Replace 10.0 with your version of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2014)

lioncava said:
			
		

> But if I use command pkg_add(1)  that error
> 
> ```
> command not found
> ...


You don't. They got replaced with pkg(8).


----------

